# Shot a $3,000 Wilson Combat 1911 today



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to the range early today and noticed they got in a couple Wilson Combat 1911's in the rental case, and I couldn't help myself. I rented a 5" stainless model (not sure exactly which one, but the guy behind the counter told me it was a $3,100 gun.) Man, that thing was a sweet shooter. It felt very tight and was more accurate than I was. I dry fired a few times before I started using live ammo and the front site didn't even vibrate when the hammer came down. I shot my first group ever that was entirely in the 10 ring at 7 yards. :smt023 

My M&P 9 felt like a toy after shooting the Wilson. There's really something to be said about a heavy, all-metal, single-action gun. Of course, I don't have the time nor the inclination to keep up the maintenance on a gun like that, so I'll stick with my polymer frame for a while. :mrgreen:


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

wow what range did you go to? I noticed you live in CA like me. What do you mean maintenance?


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, sometimes the price wasn't just spent on the fancy schmacy stuff but was used to make a real quality shooting pistol. I'd like to also know where you were able to rent that pistol.


----------



## paz (Nov 13, 2008)

I too would like to know where this was.
Id sure like the chance to shoot a gun like that to see for myself how different a gun of that quality shoots and feels.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in Northern California just north of San Francisco. The range is called Bullseye and it's in San Rafael. They had just got the Wilson Combat pistols back in the rental case after being out of commission for awhile I guess.

And when I said "maintenance", I've heard that 1911's in general can require a bit more care and attention than modern poly-frames. (I've heard this mostly from Mike here.) :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A 1911 like the 3K one you shot might need more care than modern guns like a Glock etc. It has very tight tolerances and don't give much room for crap to get into. You give up something the more accurate you make a gun. That's why even with modern combat pistols they are not as tight fit as a target model of the same gun.

I have a few middle of the road 1911's that can take a lot of rounds before they get squirrely. But they wont be as accurate a that Wilson I"m sure. 

I have not got to shoot any of the Wilson Combat pistols. I use their parts in a lot of mine though. Boy I bet it was a lot of fun:smt023


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Big difference between a quality 1911 and a plastic pistol, such as a Glock or some of the others. I have never been to a range that rents high end 1911's like that. Pretty Cool !!!!!!! Makes you wanna go buy one huh ?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

bill5074 said:


> Big difference between a quality 1911 and a plastic pistol, such as a Glock or some of the others. I have never been to a range that rents high end 1911's like that. Pretty Cool !!!!!!! Makes you wanna go buy one huh ?


Ha! No, I will not be buying one. Was it a blast to shoot? Yes. Was it accurate? You betcha. Is it worth removing $3,000 from my savings in order to own one? No. Especially not in this economy. :smt033

I'll most likely be looking at a CZ or something similar in 9mm if I really get the itch to get a heavier, steel-framed pistol.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bet that was super sweet


----------

